# Salt Lake City UT Pigeon Needs A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A tame unbanded pigeon has been found in Salt Lake City UT and is in need of a home. Bird was found in a horse barn and seemingly unable to fly. The rescuer is not able to permanently keep the bird.

Terry


----------

